# How would you feel about Rashard Lewis?



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Not sure how reliable this source is but I would defnitely rather get Lewis than Jermaine O'Neal, Gasol, or Randolph.

It says Crawford & Robinson for Lewis but I'm betting we'd have to throw in our draft pick too.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46293/20070530/knicks_covet_rashard_lewis/


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Can't trade for him as of now*

He opted out of his contract. He is a FA as of July. If he resigns with Seattle, then we could trade. I'd rather have him than JC any day. That trade would be an instant upgrade.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I like Lewis, send Nate back to his hometown...but I pefer Frye in that package instead of Crawford.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Sonics have the advantage in re-signing Lewis because they can offer him a six-year deal, compared with five for other clubs, and give Lewis 10.5 percent increases per season, compared with 8 percent for other clubs.
> 
> " He is a young player who was having a great year, and he wants to explore the market," Wilkens said. "Yes (there are plans to re-sign him). He is an asset for us. We still want him, and we're going to try everything we can get him signed."
> The Knicks, however, have made Lewis a major priority. They sorely lack a scoring small forward but would have to unload one of their unwanted contracts -- Crawford, Jerome James, Quentin Richardson, Malik Rose -- to acquire a quality player.
> It's uncertain whether the Sonics would be interested in Crawford because of his contract and history of erratic shooting. He averaged 17.6 points per game this season but shot just 40 percent.


http://b.casalemedia.com/V2/44508/7...nwsource.com/basketball/317759_campbok30.html


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*NO...Keep Frye*

He's GREAT insurance at the 5 and 4. Guy should get 25+ minutes a game between the 2 spots. Don't pass on a chance to unload the super soft- no defense JC.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: NO...Keep Frye*



alphaorange said:


> He's GREAT insurance at the 5 and 4. Guy should get 25+ minutes a game between the 2 spots. Don't pass on a chance to unload the super soft- no defense JC.


thats about as bad a reason as i've seen on these boards.

if frye is just a backup or would be kept as a backup, he is very tradeable especially if he is in a trade to get the knicks a starter .

you can get a decent backup center/pf with the MLE, heck you can get mikki moore for that who seriously outplayed frye this past season...plus the knicks best player is a center and plays slightly over 35 min. a game and the knicks already have 2 backup centers signed for next season

2 bench players < starter in most cases and this is certainly one of them.

if the knicks offered JC and the sonics said frye , fyre is gone , especially since frye is actually the one being shopped.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You can't get Moore for that anymore...*

And in the scenario I'm talking about, it makes sense. Frye is still cheap and is great if Curry or Lee goes down...which has happened for both in the last two years. I'm not opposed to trading Frye for the right guy but I think he is going to be very good so it has to be real.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

I wanna keep Frye. No way we can get a bigger big man than him for a few years and in a few more years Frye will be better than he is now. He just needs to get some plays ran for him more nect season. Some pick and pops with Frye and Pick and Rolls with Curry. If Curry gets a J that's what we will do.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I'm sorry, if we can get Rashard Lewis as long as Frye is included in the package... adios Channing!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I'm sorry, if we can get Rashard Lewis as long as Frye is included in the package... adios Channing!


The addition of Randolph Morris,and the emergence of David Lee doesnt bode well for Channing Frye.

Seattle has Swift,Sene and Petro at the 5,and Collison and Wilcox at the 4.The question is does Seattle move Collison and has Swift fully recovered.The answer to those questions should indicate if Seattle would want Frye or Lee as part of a package


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I'm sorry, if we can get Rashard Lewis as long as Frye is included in the package... adios Channing!


I watched alot of Players get big contracts after playing alongside of Super Star Ray Allen while on the Bucks and Sonics. 
So the Rashard Lewis for Channing Frye is not a good trade for the Knicks. 
It would be a BIG difference if it was Ron Artest inwhich the Knicks need to go alongside of David Lee and Balkman to help out the "Wonder while Wander" Curry in the middle. 

Channing Frye is a Future ALL-STAR player that will work hard in the seasons to come to be an ALL-Star. He bulked up last offseason to give him strength in the paint that is why his outside shot was off (those of us who spent alot of time in the weight Gym knows what those weights does to your quick jumper). Frye was not told or even given a clue that Head Coach Isiah Thomas was going to make him an outside wing-man throughout the entire season. Frye was looking foward to banging somebodies in the paint next to his buddy David Lee this past season which never happen. 

The Knicks trade Channing Frye and the next Coach will pull all of the talent we seen Frye deliver in his Rookie season on bothsides of the court in the paint. 
The same playingtime Role that was giving to Cato when he first arrived on the Knicks as Curry backup player should've been given to Young Channing Frye (But Isiah Thomas did not want the Fans to see which Player plays best with the Knick Roster at the Center position. 

*Both sides of the court Frye or Dominating Offensive Center Curry???*


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I'm sorry, if we can get Rashard Lewis as long as Frye is included in the package... adios Channing!



na na naaa naaaa, na na naaa naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, hey hey heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, goodbyeeeeeeeeeeeeee:biggrin:

im with you man


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> I watched alot of Players get big contracts after playing alongside of Super Star Ray Allen while on the Bucks and Sonics.
> So the Rashard Lewis for Channing Frye is not a good trade for the Knicks.
> It would be a BIG difference if it was Ron Artest inwhich the Knicks need to go alongside of David Lee and Balkman to help out the "Wonder while Wander" Curry in the middle.
> 
> ...


when did frye become a good defensive player?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It'll take David Lee for Seattle to think about moving Lewis. He is a 22+ guy that has been improving every year since he's entered the league. Is this something NY is willing to do? I don't really think so.

Seattle needs defense and/or toughness, and the players with that on the roster are Lee, Balkman, Robinson, Jeffries, Collins, and an overpaid Malik Rose (I don't know if he's still here).


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

shard is a baller. im a big jamal fan but ill part with him for rashard. as long as he rebounds


----------

